# Latest pics from community haunted house. Includes updated GRAVE GOLLUM PICS!!



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Here's some quick pics from the local haunt I'm helping out with this year. All the props shown are mine.

The bone fountain in it's new home:










Bone Fountain close-up










Bucky close-up:


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Grave Gollum in our Graveyard setting:


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

This is the spider hallway I built for them. Corpses are Blucky spider victims. The head drops down from the ceiling as an additional scare. A large industrial fan blows down the hallway making everything move. Lights flicker overhead.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Good work. I really like the grave gollum.


Looks good.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

im already frightened!


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Wanted to post this short vid of the Grave Gollum in action. He was quite effective in scares over the three nights we were open.

Grave Gollum :: Video of the Beast in action video by poorfamily - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid69.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid69.photobucket.com/albums/i60/poorfamily/Grave%20Gollum/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i60/poorfamily/Grave%20Gollum/MOV02776


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great pics ,love all of them the Gollum rocks!
Hope it was a good turn out.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

I believe we had close to 500 over the 3 nights. Sadly I was volunteering my time so no fundage came my way.  The guy in charge said that next year he'd just let me take over the whole thing! Anybody interested in forming a Southeast Ohio Haunt Society????


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Your gollum totally rocks! I think that would scare the crap outta me if I seen it! lol. I live in Cincy, Ohio but if I lived closer I would so be down for the society.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

wow. Cool Gollum.
Nice work!!


----------

